# Cbbt 3-17-16



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I decided to play hookie from work today and go try to catch some togs. I caught one 15" tog an numerous really big oyster toads probably 15" as well and that was it. I saw lots of fish marks in the middle to upper portion of the water column on the finder. I'm guessing striper. It was a day of firsts for me. Not 10 minutes into fishing, the front end of my anchor trolley came loose. I started to get on my knees to fix it, lost my balance and over the side I went & lost my fishing hat (1st turtle ). After getting re-composed, I heard a noise behind me, turned to look and there went my spinning outfit, right out of the rod holder and over the side. It was strange watching it sink in slow motion and nothing I could do (1st piece of lost gear to Davie Jones' locker). I guess getting back into the kayak from my turtle, it must have come mostly out of the holder and was just hanging there. 
Landing back at the beach, as I was getting out of the kayak, a wave side swiped me and slammed the boat Into my knee cap. Before I could recover, a 2nd shot and that one knocked me right on my butt in the water (1st surf wipe out). They say that a bad day fishing is better than a good day at work. I'm not convinced. I also saw my first fog rainbow.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

RWH,
I am glad you fished. Though I am sorry that you lost gears and getting wiped out. I got wiped out few times when landing after fishing CBBT. Landing is tricky depending on the water level and the Easterly wind. It seemed there was easterly wind blowing when you fished.

A 15" toadfish is huge. I hate to see toadfish but it means the water is warmer. I will bring more bait for sure next time since you caught a toadfish.

I got turtled many times in winter, but they weren't that bad as long as I could self-rescue fast. I carry two sets of clothing all the time for that, so I can fish again. All my gears had been tethered so I didn't loose any gears but baits. One of the worst turtle happened when Rob Choi took me tog fishing for the first time. I was very close to the First Island rock pile (CBBT), responding to the nature call. A damn boat passed by me very close in full speed. I got turtled and my wader was wide open that time. Getting back to the kayak with full of water in the wader was very tough. Draining the water out of the wader was another story. Perhaps, the good memory of the fist togging mad me an avid tog fisherman, I guess.

Joe


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I almost kept one of the toads just to try it. I have seen where other people have tried them and said they actually taste pretty good. Every time I catch one, I look at it wondering if I should keep it, but they always end up going back. I just haven't been able to convince myself yet! I was wearing a Kokatat paddling suit when I went in, I was really glad I had it on and my PFD of course, I even wear that if I am fishing the flats. It is just part of the "uniform". I was able to dry off my head and get back to fishing. They get a little hot when you are paddling and the air is warm, but for me, the peace of mind if I fall in is worth it.


----------

